# meeces



## scotchjock (Oct 27, 2007)

Anybody know a way of keeping mice out. Living in the country, even a week is too long to escape invaders. Ultra sound is a waste of time, I tried 5 in the house. I've just bought another electronic device which plugs in to a socket and supposedly transmits through the wiring as a deterrent-early days yet. Searching Google has turned up 'bounce' tumble drier sheets or moth balls.
I need to solve this quickly before my new Hymer is eaten. HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Yogihughes (Oct 27, 2007)

Living in the country I thought that you would have had a Cat. (Pussy Type)


----------



## scotchjock (Oct 27, 2007)

It is virtually impossible to prevent rodents entering a motor vehicle. They can fit through a hole the size of a pencil. How many orifices are there under the bonnet? 

A cat cannot get into the nooks and crannies that mice frequent, and anyway, would you lock up your cat in a motorhome?

The only answer that I can see is to deter them with something that they detest!!


----------



## Yogihughes (Oct 27, 2007)

No I meant that the Cat might deter the rodents if it was left to wander outside the M/H. Around my neck of the woods cats are always crawling under the cars and sometimes can be found sleeping on the bonnets of vehicles.


----------



## scotchjock (Oct 27, 2007)

We got rid of the last cat- he used to catch mice, bring them in and let them go in the house.


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Oct 27, 2007)

while the van is parked up leave a mousetrap or two  set


----------



## HappyHippy (Oct 28, 2007)

Deleted by auther.


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Oct 28, 2007)

HappyHippy said:
			
		

> I had this problem when I used to leave my bus parked up at Kennacraig car park when I caught the ferry over to Islay on my way home to the Isle of Jura where I used to live, using the bus as a means to travel to the mainland without taking a vehicle on the ferries, which are cheap for foot passengers but ruinously expensive for vehicles. The only way I was eventually able to solve it was to go full time nomadic and I've been on the road ever since April  This is the worst time of year for mice because they're looking for somewhere to make a warm nest now the weather's turning colder. Don't leave any food in the van. If possible encourage a cat to come inside from time to time - just the smell of a cat will help deter mice. Good luck


  hi there i see you fultime we are thinking about it mabey from next may but only trouble is an addres i hear you need one for legal reasons ie log book driving licence exet  any one with info much apreciated cheers


----------



## Nosha (Nov 2, 2007)

We had mice enter our last caravan, on looking underneath I found holes where a vent cover had come away and a large gap around a heater air intake.

The solution was to buy a sheet of quite fine galv' mesh from Focus and cut it with snips to fit over the holes and then secure it with a staple gun - the caravan had a ply wood floor - cure or just lucky? I don't know but they didn't come back.


----------



## sagart (Nov 2, 2007)

Large Rough Collie lying inside the van works as a superb deterrent


----------



## sagart (Nov 4, 2007)

HappyHippy said:
			
		

> I had this problem when I used to leave my bus parked up at Kennacraig car park when I caught the ferry over to Islay on my way home to the Isle of Jura where I used to live, using the bus as a means to travel to the mainland without taking a vehicle on the ferries, which are cheap for foot passengers but ruinously expensive for vehicles. The only way I was eventually able to solve it was to go full time nomadic and I've been on the road ever since April  This is the worst time of year for mice because they're looking for somewhere to make a warm nest now the weather's turning colder. Don't leave any food in the van. If possible encourage a cat to come inside from time to time - just the smell of a cat will help deter mice. Good luck


Out of (personal) interest...did you use to work for SNH?


----------



## GARY ENGLISH (Nov 5, 2007)

*mice*

Have you put a good old fashion trap with a bit of cheese down.Or do you not want to kill them.I no some one who had a problem like this, ended up with 13 mice no problems afterwards.


----------



## HappyHippy (Nov 14, 2007)

Deleted by auther.


----------



## sagart (Nov 14, 2007)

HappyHippy said:


> You can use a "care of" address for DVLA. For insurance you have to have an address - get a trusted friend or relative to phone you when anything important comes in the post, and use their address  I've never worked for SNH.



Significance of question? My son bought a VW. bay several years back from someone on Jura who had links with SNH...just wondered...


----------



## scotchjock (Jan 5, 2008)

Hi Graham
I planted mothballs (7 boxes) throughout the 'van. This has been a definate improvement. The trouble is when we go away, we end up stinking of mothballs, even though I clear them out first. I am also using an electromagnetic/ultrasound device as well. Two of those devices seems to have cleared my loft, but I'm not entirely confident that is working in the 'van.
I'm looking at other possibilities, anything that doesn't stink of mothballs. I have also placed bait boxes around the site to try and control the numbers of rodents. We came back from Glenmore after new year, on wednesday, and the next day there was signs of activity. Little b******s!!!
Any ideas would be welcomed.


----------



## scotchjock (Jan 5, 2008)

Graham you are a genius. A moat might just be the way. Can mice swim?


----------

